# Varmint hunting Washington county



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, this is a bit of a shot in the dark, but I am looking for ranches down in Washington county where they have an issue with varmints ground squirrels, gophers etc. that are willing to let me hunt on them. I mostly hunt varmints with an air rifle so it is quiet. Well if anyone knows of anyone please let me know
Thank you


----------

